# Bow Evaluation-Super!!



## arod (Sep 22, 2006)

Jon and Anthony, 
GREAT JOB!!! (once again). As someone new to the sport (and looking to get my wife involved) I appreciate the in depth and objective information. 

Thanks and Keep them coming. Ever think of starting an independent testing company?


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

*report*

thanks- appreciate the support

Jon


----------



## Troy G (Nov 7, 2006)

*fantastic*

You guys are professionals at testing. Thanks
I bought a Darton Marauder about 2 weeks ago.
everything is great


----------



## Segundo (Nov 8, 2006)

Why wasn't Bladerunner tested? There was two on them hanging in a rack in the first picture of the test. How marginal a product it is in the States? Here in Finland there is quite a few of them but opinions of it are very mixed. I too own one and am quite confused with it. I know there is many advantages due to it's design but i'm not completely agreed with the most of the claims of the company.


----------



## ClaytonLJ (Jun 26, 2006)

I enjoyed your report. The retained ke was especially interesting.

Good job.

Lyle Clayton


----------



## shovelhead80 (Sep 24, 2006)

*Bladerunner*

Why did you not include it in the test. I see it hanging up in front of the sign.


----------



## shovelhead80 (Sep 24, 2006)

*Here it is*

Am I wrong


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

*bow*

bladerunner was originally included in the test and asked to be removed sometime into the testing as they were just developing a new bow and didnt want to present their old technology. The bow was very interesting and had an original design, but still reminds me of the Delta V. Sorry we havent responded sooner but have been busy.

Jon Teater


----------

